# Graubaer's Bruiser Returns home



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

He got to much for his owners to handle. He has only been worked six times in his life I'm told. He has had a live bite which hospitalized the guy who came on the officers property with bad intent. The dog jumped the fence when he heard the loud arguing and bit the guy in the arm. The guy was arrested and the dog quarantined and monitored for a a few days. His search drive is more impressive but he bites very hard! I need some music in here.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j0kpGhxm-XM


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

What came to mind right off once I saw him and after reading your post was: Jethro Tull - Aqualung.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I bid 200 dollars.


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

I got some music coming but you will not like it Nicole LOL.
It drives me crazy when a dog comes out like this and the owner did hardly anything to make him like this. Maybe it's just the dog or maybe I shouldn't try so hard with young dogs.
The second day I had him he took the tug from me and pissed on it and then I tried putting him away and he wrapped me up to hump my leg . I was a little nervous pushing him off so I asked nicely for him to stop!


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> I bid 200 dollars.


I have a feeling I'm gonna get more for him but if it don't work out he's yours LOL


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Quote: It drives me crazy when a dog comes out like this and the owner did hardly anything to make him like this. 

No no, you have to "balance" the drives and stuff and junk.

I am sure that you will find someone to take him off your hands once you do the "copper" test with him.

If not then the offer stays. LOL


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Timothy Stacy said:


> I got some music coming but you will not like it Nicole LOL.


Maybe, but it's unlikely. ;-) I'm guessing you're not planning on keeping him eh?


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Quote: It drives me crazy when a dog comes out like this and the owner did hardly anything to make him like this.
> 
> No no, you have to "balance" the drives and stuff and junk.
> 
> ...


I'll hit the copper tomorrow but I will bet this ****er searches like Ivo, at least he does for the ball. I asked the owner if he'd bite metal LOL, he said he will bite anything. He said he likes plastic crates but the metal one he was in he banged his head off the door until it folded and bent and he got out. The knot on his head was only there for a month ](*,)](*,)](*,)

I'm not good AT THIS drive balancing, they always go lame on me.


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Nicole Stark said:


> Maybe, but it's unlikely. ;-) I'm guessing you're not planning on keeping him eh?


20 more minutes on the music video
I really like him but I'm getting tired of dogs LOL, or maybe it's just work!
He is very much like his mom, whom I don't have anymore. But I don't think I will keep him even though I may never get one like him for a long while!


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

How old is that dog ?


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

22 months old


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x2Xx6GjFmaQ

Try this Nicole!


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Yeah bruddah! I like it, but I was sure I had you pegged for this one with the way he was trying to mash up your cheerios with his paws: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LnzYG0ZkrXg


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Nicole Stark said:


> Yeah bruddah! I like it, but I was sure I had you pegged for this one with the way he was trying to mash up your cheerios with his paws: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LnzYG0ZkrXg


HAHAHAHAHHAAAAAA never heard that,very funny. I where a cup with this dog, for real! I like my junk and I want to keep it!


----------



## Drew Peirce (Nov 16, 2006)

nice boy, I say he ships out monday.........


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

Awe Tim , that dog is the type we use to love to get . A dog with very little training put into it and just one with potential to work with and age to deal with the training . The little I've seen of it I like it . Alot . 

PS you guys got to stop with the metal stuff . You're killing me .


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

He bites nice. Shouldnt be a problem to rehome I wouldnt think. 
This is a song that needs to be put into a video clip.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vgSn0SbQJQI​


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Christopher Jones said:


> This is a song that needs to be put into a video clip.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vgSn0SbQJQI​


I'd swear I've seen a video with that song attached to it. Maybe even one of Tim's from when he was in Holland or something. I remember the video but I don't remember who put it up. 

BTW, I looked real quick and surprisingly found it.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UVaBiQhZCws&feature=related


----------



## Dave Martin (Aug 11, 2010)

Real nice dog. I'm sure he'll be a great pick-up for someone.


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

Timothy with all that head banging action ya might try some Metallica or some of the euro death metal music lol....I like!!


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Quote: Awe Tim , that dog is the type we use to love to get . A dog with very little training put into it and just one with potential to work with and age to deal with the training . The little I've seen of it I like it . Alot . 

That is not what "green" means anymore. LOL


----------



## Tyree Johnson (Jun 21, 2010)

i like him a lot .... too bad id turn him into a DuD ....


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Quote: Awe Tim , that dog is the type we use to love to get . A dog with very little training put into it and just one with potential to work with and age to deal with the training . The little I've seen of it I like it . Alot .
> 
> That is not what "green" means anymore. LOL


I'd say for the young "green" dogs about 1 year old most probably are closer to a clean slate as we are going to get . That seems to be the more common age to be getting them now too .

But a more perferable dog like Tim's due to it's maturity , anywhere from 1 1/2 year old to 2 years , your right "green" is a very questionable term at that point . When I was a PSD trainer I'd love to get a bunch of dogs like that . Potential , maturity , with little previous training to work around or mask the real dog underneath during the selection process , I'd love it . 

It's a much more enjoyable experiance working with dogs you can challenge and push more instead of these puppies they get to start off with now . 

It's too bad there isn't a business in fostering PSD prospects . Knowledgable dog people that could just raise the dog as a dog for it's first 1 1/2 to 2 years and then sell them to us would be great . 

When I finally get a house I am thinking about doing that myself with a dog or 2 . I'm going to first offer to foster some young propects(well under a year) for our K9 unit . Just going to raise them and let them experiance the world with just basic house manners for OB until they are mature enough for the next patrol classes . I may even just try and purchase some young prospects myself and sell them later . But that would be a risky endeavor financially if the dog didn't work out .


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

Nicole Stark said:


> I'd swear I've seen a video with that song attached to it. Maybe even one of Tim's from when he was in Holland or something. I remember the video but I don't remember who put it up.
> 
> BTW, I looked real quick and surprisingly found it.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UVaBiQhZCws&feature=related


Damm, hes one step ahead of me. It is one of the better Danzig songs, so he has good taste, lol.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Brian Anderson said:


> Timothy with all that head banging action ya might try some Metallica or some of the euro death metal music lol....I like!!


I don't think he's used any Rammstein yet. :razz:



Christopher Jones said:


> Damm, hes one step ahead of me. It is one of the better Danzig songs, so he has good taste, lol.


I think he does too. I like his taste in music and dogs.


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Tyree Johnson said:


> i like him a lot .... too bad id turn him into a DuD ....


I think you'd be hard pressed to **** up this dog Tyree!


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Christopher Jones said:


> Damm, hes one step ahead of me. It is one of the better Danzig songs, so he has good taste, lol.


Nicole is good, I really like Danzig's Devil'l Plaything.
I like this song I just made a video too, free Chicago pizza if you know the song?

www.youtube.com/watch?v=hhsldzqCQwU


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Kingdom Hearts - It ain't over my friend.

I like that. It's a good fit. But what's with all the high shooting from the camera person?


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Ok Tim, I know I'm busted on this. I got that from a lame google search but all I got was a video with another name. So I took a stab in the dark to see if that's who it was. I bet that you figured it out pretty quick that I really didn't know, huh? But I liked it well enough to figure it out I think. Ghost K - Stop?


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Didn't you make a song with one of those fancy apps a while back ??

Where is my pizza BITCH ! ! ! ! !


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

Timothy Stacy said:


> Nicole is good, I really like Danzig's Devil'l Plaything.
> I like this song I just made a video too, free Chicago pizza if you know the song?
> 
> www.youtube.com/watch?v=hhsldzqCQwU


Stop - Ghost K
I like Meatlovers pizza, with extra chicken and egg...........


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Christopher Jones said:


> Stop - Ghost K
> I like Meatlovers pizza, with extra chicken and egg...........


Damn you! Egg on pizza, what's wrong with you?


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Nicole Stark said:


> Ok Tim, I know I'm busted on this. I got that from a lame google search but all I got was a video with another name. So I took a stab in the dark to see if that's who it was. I bet that you figured it out pretty quick that I really didn't know, huh? But I liked it well enough to figure it out I think. Ghost K - Stop?


You got it before Chris, I'll have to cancel the egg pizza WTF!


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Didn't you make a song with one of those fancy apps a while back ??
> 
> Where is my pizza BITCH ! ! ! ! !


You are talking about the song featuring David F's voice. That was beautiful!


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Nicole Stark said:


> Kingdom Hearts - It ain't over my friend.
> 
> I like that. It's a good fit. But what's with all the high shooting from the camera person?


I phone and my wife said the sun was in her eyes. Hard to find good help!


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

Timothy Stacy said:


> Damn you! Egg on pizza, what's wrong with you?


 Egg on Pizza rocks, but as I didnt win.........:-x


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Christopher Jones said:


> Egg on Pizza rocks, but as I didnt win.........:-x


Nicole was disqualified for cheating! Had egg on fy face, car, house, but never a pizza. I'd try it.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Timothy Stacy said:


> Nicole was disqualified for cheating! Had egg on fy face, car, house, but never a pizza. I'd try it.


And to think, I felt badly about cheating. :-k Anyway, when I was in Hong Kong I ordered a pizza that ended up having squid and baby corn on it. A day later I saw someone on a park bench with his dick in his hand. Oh, the adventures I had while there!


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

Nicole Stark said:


> And to think, I felt badly about cheating. :-k Anyway, when I was in Hong Kong I ordered a pizza that ended up having squid and baby corn on it.* A day later I saw someone on a park bench with his dick in his hand*. Oh, the adventures I had while there!


 And you just thought you would throw that in....?


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Why not, they threw squid and corn on a pizza. Psh... an egg eater on pizza questions that? Not sure which is more bizarre, and I am a little surprised you didn't see the relationship between them all. Here goes, egg, corn, and squid do not belong on a pizza just the same as a dick does not belong in the hand while sitting on a park bench.


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Nicole Stark said:


> And to think, I felt badly about cheating. :-k Anyway, when I was in Hong Kong I ordered a pizza that ended up having squid and baby corn on it. A day later I saw someone on a park bench with his dick in his hand. Oh, the adventures I had while there!


Was it a big one or little one?


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

I don't remember Tim. I'll have to look through my pictures and get back to you :twisted:


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Nicole Stark said:


> I don't remember Tim. I'll have to look through my pictures and get back to you :twisted:


The squid pizza Nicole, not the dick


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

Nicole Stark said:


> a dick does not belong in the hand


 Well sometimes it will just have to do.


----------



## Konnie Hein (Jun 14, 2006)

Nice, Tim. Would love to see the hunt drive video, just out of curiosity.

Oops...found that video...watching it now...


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Timothy Stacy said:


> The squid pizza Nicole, not the dick


Um, that's what I was talking about. When did a picture of the dick come in to your mind. Silly boy! :-#


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Nicole Stark said:


> Um, that's what I was talking about. When did a picture of the dick come in to your mind. Silly boy! :-#


Yeah right, who takes a picture of a pizza and not a swollen apple?


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Timothy Stacy said:


> Yeah right, who takes a picture of a pizza and not a swollen apple?


I can see that any time but squid and corn on a pizza? Not as likely. Tim, you don't have some sorta wonky hobby on the side that we don't know about do you?


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Nicole Stark said:


> I can see that any time but squid and corn on a pizza? Not as likely. Tim, you don't have some sorta wonky hobby on the side that we don't know about do you?


Maybe, but it's just a hobby!


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Timothy Stacy said:


> Maybe, but it's just a hobby!


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AnXh3XR9zyM&feature=fvst :razz:


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

What is the highest offer you have received so far ? LOL


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> What is the highest offer you have received so far ? LOL


Probably mine. I offered to trade my mastiff for him. hahahaha \\/ Tim might have to offer up a few hundred bucks to offset the trade though. AHHHH, I crack myself up!


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> What is the highest offer you have received so far ? LOL


6000 but I have a people that still want to check him out.


----------

